# Diadora Polaris winter boots



## skeered1 (Jul 30, 2007)

I've searched for reviews w/ no luck. Anyone using them? Would like to get some feedback on sizing and comparison to similar offerings. I'm also looking at the Shimano Mw81. TIA.


----------



## Idshooter (Oct 27, 2006)

I've just bought the Shimano MW81's and have had them out on 6 rides in temps from 28 degrees to 46 with only a pair of Defeet Woolie Boolie socks and out for up to 2 hours on the coldest ride and my feet were cozy. I wear a size 45 in Sidi Dominators and my feet measure out right at 11 inches and very narrow. I sized up to a 47 in the Shimano's and am glad I did. There is no way my feet would have fit in 45 Shimano's, may have been ok with the 46's but the 47's are great. I did go to a local bike shop and tried on some other Shimano's as they didn't have the MW81's and 45's fit perfect so don't go off this if you do the same thing as the MW81's seem to be sized different. Good luck


----------



## woody.1 (Jun 10, 2008)

I got the Shimano MW-81 in a size 48 (largest size) and they do run small. I wore them 4-5 times and I now have tendonitis in my right foot and I'd have to say it was these boots that caused it. My doctor said to stretch out the shoe and see if that helps.
I love them because my feet stay warm and dry . I always get cold feet in the winter riding months and I would really like them to work.

Woody


----------



## skeered1 (Jul 30, 2007)

^^^ thanks. Looks like the Diadora isn't a popular choice. Shimanos it is....


----------



## XJaredX (Apr 17, 2006)

There's also Lake, Specialized, others to look at...


----------



## paulsen (Jan 20, 2013)

skeered1 said:


> I've searched for reviews w/ no luck. Anyone using them? Would like to get some feedback on sizing and comparison to similar offerings. I'm also looking at the Shimano Mw81. TIA.


Diadora Polaris are not too good unfortunately. I've been using them from November and conclusions are:
Sole is pretty stiff (plus) and multiped system doesnt make troubles (plus)
Diatex membrane they're made from is bad. Around 7-8 gradesCelsius (sunny day, dry conditions) my feets are wet because the membrane doesnt breathe like Windtex or Goretex probably.
Around 0-3 Celsius pretty komfortable although they have a hole around cleats mounting - so cleats are not isolated in 100 % as they should.
Today -5 degrees, cloudy, my feets have started freezing after around 1 hour of ride. I used cross bicycle, pretty high cadenze, speed from 15 to 28 km/h, had wool/thermo socks no overshoes. So go for Shimano MW 81 (although their sole is not so stiff - can bend it in the hand). Who is really interested in heavier but very solid shoe should check out Vaude Thermatic - german shoes with primaloft isolation and sympatec membrane with isolated cleats. Their sole is bombproof either.


----------



## skeered1 (Jul 30, 2007)

Paulsen, thanks for that helpful review. I ended up w/ Shimanos. 'tried the MW81 and found the boot cuffs a bit restricting and altogether a tad heavy so I ended up with the Shimano XC50N. With toe warmers and regular dri-fit socks, they're warm enough in 2-3 hours trail time in the 30-40 F range. I don't go riding below 30 F (0 Celsius). Also, I needed a size bigger on MW81 but not on the XC50N.


----------



## paulsen (Jan 20, 2013)

skeered1 said:


> . I ended up w/ Shimanos. 'tried the MW81 and found the boot cuffs a bit restricting and altogether a tad heavy .


I've heard from one guy here in Poland about some cuffs issues i mean there was tendency in some pairs to tearing off the cuff during daily use. Dont know if it regarded 2011/2012 production series or later. Heard some rumour that it was caused by some troubles with Goretex material. Maybe its fixed. 
It seems that there is no choice - heavy but reliable pair of shoes with full insulation or more closed construction summer shoes with overshoes. Greetings.


----------



## JustMtnB44 (Nov 8, 2004)

I just got a pair of the Polaris shoes yesterday. I haven't ridden in them yet, but initial impressions are good. I ordered my normal shoe size 47 and the fit is slightly looser than my Shimano shoes, but that leaves room for thicker socks and insoles. I bought some thick insoles from a military surplus store and cut them to fit, and that fills up the extra space along with fully insulating the bottom of the shoe from my foot. So I think in cold weather they will work well, and I will see if I have the same issues as paulsen in warmer temps. I will post a better review in a few weeks after I use the shoes a few times.


----------



## JustMtnB44 (Nov 8, 2004)

I have two rides in the Diadora Polaris shoes so far. Both times it was low 20's F, and a bit snowy. The first ride my feet generally stayed warm, but I noticed some snow got in the heel part of the shoe and made my heel a bit cold. On today's ride I was able to keep snow out of the shoe, but I do notice that the upper cuff does not fit tightly around my somewhat skinny lower leg. So when pedaling, a gap opens up that can let in snow and/or cold air. Today my toes were mostly warm, they got slightly cold at one point from too much walking, but warmed up quickly once riding. Only my heel seemed a bit cold, which is less important to me than my toes. I haven't tested out if they are waterproof yet. I don't notice any sweating either, but my feet usually have problems staying warm, not getting too warm.

The shoes are definitely better than using normal summer shoes in the winter, and I haven't ever tried shoe covers because they are hard to find in my size are look like a pain to use and expensive for what they are. There are probably better winter shoes out there, but I got these on sale for $100 so I had to try them.









Stock insole on the left, thick military surplus insole on the right:


----------



## jmiah (Apr 13, 2012)

I'm going to resurrect this old thread...what are your impressions now since you have had them for about a year? I just ordered them for about $120. Thanks.


----------



## Amp98 (Sep 1, 2012)

Competitive Cyclists had the Polaris 2's on closeout for $95 right after Christmas. I couldn't find many reviews either but the ones I did find were mostly positive so I took a chance and ordered a pair. I've only used them one time but so far so good. They are much warmer than my regular shoes with covers. The temperature that ride was in the mid 30's. I was out for about 2 hours wearing one pair of wool socks and my feet didn't get cold at all.


----------



## Camber11 (Feb 11, 2012)

I bought a pair last December. I have had no problems with the shoes. My feet stay warm and dry. I usually don't ride if it's below 20F and my winter rides are usually between 1 hour to 2 1/2 hours.


----------



## Sweet Lew (Feb 14, 2014)

Quick question on the Polaris. Did everyone who bought the Polaris stick with their Summer shoe size or go up a size? I am actually about to pull the trigger on the Polarex Plus which is what replaced the Polaris and I've been told that they are built roomier to accommodate thicker socks. 

Thanks!


----------



## Amp98 (Sep 1, 2012)

I actually went down a size. I don't have a lot of experience with sizing different brands. MY Pearl Izumi summer shoes are a 45 and once broken in were a little big. I got a 44 in the Polaris. They are just a little smaller than my PI's. They fit fine with a think pair of wool socks but I would need a larger size if I wanted to double up on socks.


----------



## Cyclinglymie (Oct 3, 2013)

I have had Diadora Polaris 2 for two seasons now. I will be looking for something new. Usually in the winter my rides are short. 30 min or so.
Diadora2 have a weird unexplained weirdness, feet stay warm, and then BOOM Frozen! 
before these Diadora Polaris 2 my feet would just be cold in the winter and then depending on how long I stayed out go numb. Which oddly enough Was more time than the breaking point of the Diadora Polaris 2.  
Last season I didn't complain as I was done about the time my feet said oops frozen. 
today though, I was out on my road single speed 2 hours in F. 29°. My feet were warm, and then at about an hour into the ride my feet were frozen numb. 
This irritates, me because my feet would have been better off in my Shimano MT31 SPD shoes. 
Now that the Giro Alpineduro Winter Shoes are out, I'll be switching. 

Diadora Polaris 2 is junk IMO. (Depending on length of your ride.) If your ride is short enough then sure they are awesome!

I have a pair of Columbia Peakfreak Nomad chukka WP Omni-heat 200g thinsulate mid hikers that are way thinner, way more water proof, half the weight, I rode once in them at sub zero and had warm feet. The problem, they are not clipless. 

Oh and the Phenomenon with the Polaris only seems to happen when it is below freezing. 
I say avoid them, too many other options on the market, Sidi, Shimano, 45th, Lake, Northwave, now Giro,


----------



## Sweet Lew (Feb 14, 2014)

Welp, I purchased the Polarex Plus for $150 a couple of weeks ago. I finally got to try them out this past weekend. It was cold (29 degrees) and slushy here in Chicago. I also tried out a pair of DeFeet Thermeator socks with them instead of my usual DeFeet Blaze socks. I definitely need a warmer sock with these boots. Feet were pretty damn cold after a few miles. Will have to try again this weekend with The Blaze socks or maybe bust out the Bridgedales.


----------



## Woodsy (Aug 15, 2005)

Cyclinglymie said:


> I have had Diadora Polaris 2 for two seasons now. I will be looking for something new. Usually in the winter my rides are short. 30 min or so.
> Diadora2 have a weird unexplained weirdness, feet stay warm, and then BOOM Frozen!
> before these Diadora Polaris 2 my feet would just be cold in the winter and then depending on how long I stayed out go numb. Which oddly enough Was more time than the breaking point of the Diadora Polaris 2.
> Last season I didn't complain as I was done about the time my feet said oops frozen.
> ...


Did you get the alpineduros? Impressions? TIA!


----------



## Cyclinglymie (Oct 3, 2013)

I actually didn't get them...... :'(


----------



## Vandy365 (Nov 7, 2015)

I recently purchased 4 pr of snow shoes in various sizes. 

Garneau 0 LS 100 
Garneau Frontier 
Giro Alpineduro
Diadora Polaris

The Diadora Polaris is the only pair that fits but frankly is the least impressive to the eye test. I will ride in them as soon as it's cold enough again and post my impressions. 

From the appearance of them and to my surprise the 0 LS100 by Louis G looks bombproof and would be the boot I'd want to ride in. The Giro looks nice too but doesn't ride as high as the LS100's. The Frontiers almost look like a pr of golashes w/ an awkward velcro strap running across the top of the shoe. The Diaroda Polaris looks more like a high top sneaker and from the appearance is probably not as warm as the other shoes. I could probably fit my shoe covers over them if necessary.

UPDATE:
We finally had a day of wintry mix and it seemed like a good day to put the Diadora Polaris to the test on a go anywhere Fat Bike w/ 4.7" Vee Bulldozers (amazing tires!). 

I'd ridden the Diadora Polaris shoes a few times to break them in w/ the temp in the mid 30's but today was 26 w/ a stiff 20mph NE wind. Here in central NC that is considered a pretty cold day. Rode the first 7 miles into the headwind through slush and snow and the shoes were great. After an hour they were still warm and I was very comfortable. Ended up noodling around for a bit longer and upon completing my ride today I can say the Diadora Polaris is a great shoe for wet mid 20's. It is likely better at even lower temps but I have not had a chance to test them yet. Will post once I get the opportunity to ride in lower temps. 

At this point I am very satisfied w/ my purchase


----------

